# Western Kentucky Club Forming



## multidigits (Mar 18, 2008)

Muhlenburg Co., Kentucky - #4 Kentucky county on B & C entries







The farm is 1500 acres, and it's about 80% woods, and 20% pasture. Food plots already out in certain areas.

The farm has been trophy managed for the last 8 years with some real dandys taken over that course of time. We will keep quality high with a antler restriction of 130' or better.


Located not far from Lake Malone and Peabody in the SW part of the county. We are about 85 miles from Nashville, Tn. and about 20 miles south of Central City, Ky.

Price is $1500 X 12   Price includes a house to stay in as well.

















Tom Conely        502-541-5238  or conelydt@bbtel.com


----------



## davidhelmly (Mar 19, 2008)

This is a great opportunity for you guys wanting to hunt KY. This is in the best part of the state and Tom is a good guy. If it were an archery only lease I would be all over it! Give him a call.


----------



## multidigits (Apr 1, 2008)

*Pics added*

still have several spots left for you and your group.


----------



## BOW'D UP (Apr 2, 2008)

thats a good lookin chunk of woods !!!


----------



## kcausey (Apr 4, 2008)

Tom!

hey man....Kip

Looks mighty tempting


----------



## multidigits (Apr 8, 2008)

kcausey said:


> Tom!
> 
> hey man....Kip
> 
> Looks mighty tempting



Hey Kip. You won't find a better place in Ky. than this one.


----------



## kcausey (Apr 8, 2008)

lookin forward to IN Myself


----------



## big cntry (Apr 11, 2008)

*Let's talk...*

Send me a pm with phone number.  I will probably be up for a few spots at the very least.

Chad


----------



## sharpshooter2667 (Apr 13, 2008)

*KY Club*

PM Sent.


----------



## multidigits (May 8, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## MOUNT1 (May 8, 2008)

Are there gonna be any turkey hunting only memberships?


----------



## multidigits (May 8, 2008)

MOUNT1 said:


> Are there gonna be any turkey hunting only memberships?



No, sorry


----------



## let-em grow (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you still have any openings?


----------

